# My wedding date is set – now what?



## smith (Feb 11, 2009)

Help! I’m getting married next August and I don’t have my invitations picked out yet. But since it’s summertime and people plan their vacations early, I’m afraid that there will be scheduling conflicts if I don’t get busy. Should I send out “save the date” cards?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

absolutely. My niece has just announced her July 25th wedding in Utah. With so many graduations happening as well as other family events it was imperative that we got her date on the calendar ASAP.


----------

